# Thanks Comcast?



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Really Comcast?!?


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2015)

Great value.

Shit, what are they thinking?


----------



## natr0n (Jul 14, 2015)

Yikes thats pricey.But would be fun to dlownload things just to watch time remaining.

We recently got upgraded to 75mbps from 50.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2015)

Really? No plans between 6Mbps and 2000Mbps?!


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2015)

erocker said:


> Really? No plans between 6Mbps and 2000Mbps?!



That is why I added the Escalated Quickly meme...


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2015)

I guess we'll have to get Federal regulators involved again... Seriously, what a dick move by Comcast.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> Great value.
> 
> Shit, what are they thinking?


They clearly think that their service is worth as much as a car payment. What a joke.


erocker said:


> I guess we'll have to get Federal regulators involved again... Seriously, what a dick move by Comcast.


People complain about regulation but, regulation exists for a reason and this is a premiere example.

Also, don't you love the fine print?


			
				ComcastFinePrint said:
			
		

> Restrictions apply. Not available in all areas. Limited to residential customers. Requires subscription to Gigabit Pro service. Minimum 2 year term agreement required. Early termination fee applies. Gigabit Pro service generally available within one third of a mile of Comcast’s fiber network and requires custom installation. Installation may require 6 to 8 weeks or more to complete. *Fees of up to $500 for installation and up to $500 for activation apply.* Equipment, taxes and fees and other applicable charges extra. Pricing and other charges subject to change. Limited to service to a single outlet. Actual speeds vary and are not guaranteed. Comcast ©2015. All rights reserved.



Seems like quite the fee for being within 1/3 of a mile where other customers very well might want it if the price wasn't outrageous.

HOWEVER!


			
				Comcast said:
			
		

> Will this be a symmetrical 2 Gbps service?
> 
> Yes it will be symmetrical: Up to 2 gig download and up to 2 gig upload speeds.



Only thing that blows is the price. I wouldn't mind locking in for 2 years, I could deal with that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2015)

erocker said:


> I guess we'll have to get Federal regulators involved again... Seriously, what a dick move by Comcast.



There actually are, they just aren't on that page.  There is a 25, 75, and 150 package as well.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 14, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> There actually are, they just aren't on that page.  There is a 25, 75, and 150 package as well.


I was about to make a really long ranting post
Thank you for saving me the time


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 14, 2015)

It's too bad they don't provide 1Gbps for 150 USD, or 500Mbit for 75 USD... oh wait. I pay about 80 USD for my 105Mbps...
They need to introduce something in between that costs less and drop prices in general...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 14, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> There actually are, they just aren't on that page.  There is a 25, 75, and 150 package as well.



So they've deliberately made it hard for the average user to get into a plan that's more cost efficient! They dangle a huge speed boost next to pitiful speeds.  That's pathetic.


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 14, 2015)

Well if you hosted servers that covered most of the costs I guess it could make sense


----------



## 2big2fail (Jul 14, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Seems like quite the fee for being within 1/3 of a mile where other customers very well might want it if the price wasn't outrageous.



My folks house (rural area) was 0.3 miles from the nearest distribution box and Comcast charged $2500 JUST to run the cable (7 years ago). Satellite was not an option since they'd have to spend just as much taking down trees. Comcast was (still is) the only supplier of broadband in the area and the service frequently slows and drops out due to weather conditions because Comcast doesn't want to replace the literally decaying distribution network in the area. Every time someone (or, more frequently, paid shill) says "onerous government regulation" in the context of the FCC I just think to myself "obviously never used Comcast in a rural area."


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 14, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> Well if you hosted servers that covered most of the costs I guess it could make sense


That's not how internet service works


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> So they've deliberately made it hard for the average user to get into a plan that's more cost efficient! They dangle a huge speed boost next to pitiful speeds.  That's pathetic.



When you actually go to sign up all the packages are listed.  This is the page it takes to you when you go to sign up, the page I posted on the original post was just their marketing drop page.



buildzoid said:


> Well if you hosted servers that covered most of the costs I guess it could make sense



Hosting of any kind is against their TOS...


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 14, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Hosting of any kind is against their TOS...


it does work tho
I even have a static ip till I change the mac on my router to get a new one
don't tell comcast


----------



## NC37 (Jul 14, 2015)

Can get higher DSL speeds for less than that. Well, cept the 2000 one. But if that is your only net option...ouch.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jul 14, 2015)

Seriously...What the actual FUCK????
I pay the same for 30/5 as the 3mbps package....The law needs to get involved...that is ridiculous

EDIT:
Oh the Blast package is better than what is offered to me by 15mbps for the same price..


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 14, 2015)

Batou1986 said:


> That's not how internet service works


I can't think of a single reason why I would need 2000Mbps so I would throw 1500Mbps at servers and use the remaining 500Mbps for myself is what I meant.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Batou1986 said:


> it does work tho
> I even have a static ip till I change the mac on my router to get a new one
> don't tell comcast



It does work, but if the traffic gets too out of hand Comcast will catch on.

You don't technically have a static IP address, it is just that Comcast lease times are so long that it is unlikely you'll get a different IP address.



NC37 said:


> Can get higher DSL speeds for less than that. Well, cept the 2000 one. But if that is your only net option...ouch.





jmcslob said:


> Seriously...What the actual FUCK????
> I pay the same for 30/5 as the 3mbps package....The law needs to get involved...that is ridiculous
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh the Blast package is better than what is offered to me by 15mbps for the same price..



Note that the prices on the first picture aren't the "First 12 Month" prices that are usually what most people are used to seeing.  The 3Mbps package is $15 "for the first 12 months", and they have a 25Mbps package for $25 "for the first 12 months" and a 75Mbps package for $40 "for the first 12 months".


----------



## Zakin (Jul 14, 2015)

Sure looking a lot like what I have to deal with, with Time Warner, except we don't even get the option of gigabit plus yet.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 15, 2015)

I pay 70/mo for 80/5 but not comcast.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 15, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> I can't think of a single reason why I would need 2000Mbps so I would throw 1500Mbps at servers and use the remaining 500Mbps for myself is what I meant.


oh don't worry i'm sure you get 2000 Mbps down and 10 Mbps up so you wont be hosting anything of value anyway
stupid differential speeds 1 min to download a HD video 30m to upload something to youtube in HD of course comcast will say only pirates need upload speed or something stupid like that


----------



## buildzoid (Jul 15, 2015)

Batou1986 said:


> oh don't worry i'm sure you get 2000 Mbps down and 10 Mbps up so you wont be hosting anything of value anyway
> stupid differential speeds 1 min to download a HD video 30m to upload something to youtube in HD


Above in this thread someone said that the connection is 2000mbps both ways


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 15, 2015)

buildzoid said:


> Above in this thread someone said that the connection is 2000mbps both ways


I quoted text from their website. Comcast says it's 2Gbps symmetric.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 15, 2015)

yes it is 2G up and 2G down...

Quote from CableLabs story "Technology Implications of 2Gbps Symmetric Services":



Spoiler






> Recently, Comcast significantly upped the ante by announcing a 2 Gbps symmetric service that will become available in certain locations. The services announced will be 2 Gbps downstream and 2 Gbps _upstream_. This is a substantial announcement due to the 2 Gbps speeds and symmetrical services which facilitate faster file uploads which is of interest to individuals who work from home, small businesses and gamers.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 15, 2015)

2Gbps with a 600GB cap and 700 ping


----------



## AsRock (Jul 15, 2015)

You have a bargain, how ever i do believe it auto removes the package you have.









newtekie1 said:


> It does work, but if the traffic gets too out of hand Comcast will catch on.
> 
> *You don't technically have a static IP address, it is just that Comcast lease times are so long that it is unlikely you'll get a different IP address.*
> 
> ...



They change it about every 3 days, been there tried it.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 15, 2015)

seamonkey


----------



## AsRock (Jul 15, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> seamonkey



Indeed, although runs on the same engine as FF now though.


----------



## Easo (Jul 15, 2015)

That moment when I am paying 21 EUR/month for 250/250 MBit (unlimited, as in, unlimited) in a small country on Russias border...
I wonder, how much it would cost to change the main ISP infrastructure across the States? So that you guys can also get good speeds everywhere.


----------



## Rhyseh (Jul 15, 2015)

This must be how starving children feel when they see other people complaining that their steak is 1 degree too hot.... Seeing people complain about $300/month for a 2Gbps/2Gbps internet service with as little as a $1000 install fee.... Seriously that's probably 1% of what that connection would cost here in the land of Aus. For reference a 100M/100M fibre service starts at ~$1500/month, if you are in the 5% of the country that has easy access to fibre.

A 10M/10M business service I had quoted from Telstra was going to be $4k/month in 2011 with a $110,000 install fee...


----------



## RCoon (Jul 15, 2015)

Lulz, I pay £2 a month (so like, $1.50?) for 40/12 and no DL cap. People in Japan pay about $40 for 1Gbps.

Considering the West is supposed to be more enterprising and advanced, we sure are behind the ENTIRE world in terms of internet speed and cost.

The US desperately needs local loop unbundling, but most of your politicians are bought and paid for by ComCast/TWC/Verizon. When people like Ted Cruz say that Title II is like ObamaCare for the internet, you know your country is being governed by hookem.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 17, 2015)

I wish I had better internet options here. The best here is 12mbps down, and 896kbps up with 800ms upload only ping. Cant really play most online games here.


----------



## Frick (Jul 17, 2015)

Isn't Comcast like one of the objectively worst companies in the US?



RCoon said:


> Lulz, I pay £2 a month (so like, $1.50?) for 40/12 and no DL cap. People in Japan pay about $40 for 1Gbps.



We used to have cheap internet here as well, but the net owners (also the local power company) charge a ridiculuos fee for using their network, so 100/100 has in the last few years climbed from about €14/month to close to €40/month. And the worst part is that they are super friendly to deal with, the customer support is really good, but they are still retarded and I hate them. I deal with them a bit in my work as well and they are friendly, but slow moving and not extremely bright, not even the supposed network guys.

For some bizarre reason my plan says I have 10/10, and the normal price around here is €35/month (that's another thing, the price difference between 10/10 and 100/100 is nothing because THIS RETARDED POWER COMPANY) but I pay €17/month and getting 100/100. The same ISP has €19-ish 100/100 avaliable in neighbouring cities btw. They have sort of called about it, but nothing has happened so I'm not going to tell them. Screw them. Not the ISP, they're great, but the power company/net owners.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2015)

AsRock said:


> They change it about every 3 days, been there tried it.



They have a 3 day lease time.  So it can change, but if you stay connected it won't change. Even if you are disconnected for a good while, chances are you'll keep the same IP.



Frick said:


> Isn't Comcast like one of the objectively worst companies in the US?



Yes, but the only alternative in my area is AT&T and they are way worse than Comcast.  AT&T installers are completely inept, they go through a day of training and then go out on the job.  And AT&T straight up lies to their customers about speed, services, and prices.  And their customer service is just the worst, usually every call they just say the problem is with your computer and there is nothing they can do.  If they do have to come out they try to charge you for a service call, even if it is their problem(and it almost always is).


----------



## AsRock (Jul 17, 2015)

Mine changes, unless they changed it over the last 2 years.  but i bet if i manually setup my router it will time out and new settings will be required and it changes ip too or at least used to as that's why i used to do it for.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Mine changes, unless they changed it over the last 2 years.  but i bet if i manually setup my router it will time out and new settings will be required and it changes ip too or at least used to as that's why i used to do it for.



According to my dynamic DNS, mine hasn't changed since April, and I'm pretty sure that was caused by me switching out my router.  New MAC = new IP, obviously.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 18, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> According to my dynamic DNS, mine hasn't changed since April, and I'm pretty sure that was caused by me switching out my router.  New MAC = new IP, obviously.



Changing a router will change mine for sure, but as i said if i fix my ip and dns settings in the router it will time out in about 3 days and change IP.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 18, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Changing a router will change mine for sure, but as i said if i fix my ip and dns settings in the router it will time out in about 3 days and change IP.



That is because when you set a static IP in the router it stops sending DHCP requests to Comcast's DHCP server. Without request from your router to renew the IP lease, the DHCP server assumes you aren't using the IP anymore, and when the lease expires your IP is added back to the IP pool and given to someone else. This is how all DHCP works. If you want to keep your IP with Comcast(or any ISP) leave your router set to receive the IP via DHCP.


----------



## Rhyseh (Jul 18, 2015)

Frick said:


> We used to have cheap internet here as well, but the net owners (also the local power company) charge a ridiculuos fee for using their network, so 100/100 has in the last few years climbed from about €14/month to close to €40/month.



Massive jealously of the EU internet. 100/100 here would cost from 10 to 100x more than €40/month.....


----------



## Ikaruga (Jul 18, 2015)

So many horror stories in the last decade from them. This doesn't even seems that bad anymore. Comcast is surely one of the top three worst things ever happened to the US interwebs.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 18, 2015)

Ikaruga said:


> This doesn't even seems that bad anymore. Comcast is surely one of the top three worst things ever happened to the US interwebs.


I agree. However that 2Gbit service uses 10G PON if I did my research correctly which is probably a much more feasible upgrade path from the HFC system we have now. In all seriousness, I don't really need more bandwidth. More could be nice however, I pay for 105/10 at ~75 or 80 USD a month and get this.




I've never lost service, it's rarely dipped below 100Mbps and best of all, I've almost never needed to call customer service short of changing modems or moving. I find people with the most issues with Comcast also have the most screwed up Coax wiring in their houses. You can't blame Comcast for that.

I do blame comcast for charging me a ton for internet then saying, "You can pay a little over 3 times more to get 20x the internet so you can subsidize other people who upgrade and give our shareholders a return at the same time." When in reality they should be upgrading because higher capacity only means they can offer more.

So with that said, I'm happy with the service I get. I'm no so happy about the price or the people I have to talk to if I need to contact them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I've never lost service, it's rarely dipped below 100Mbps and best of all, I've almost never needed to call customer service short of changing modems or moving. I find people with the most issues with Comcast also have the most screwed up Coax wiring in their houses. You can't blame Comcast for that.
> 
> I do blame comcast for charging me a ton for internet then saying, "You can pay a little over 3 times more to get 20x the internet so you can subsidize other people who upgrade and give our shareholders a return at the same time." When in reality they should be upgrading because higher capacity only means they can offer more.
> 
> So with that said, I'm happy with the service I get. I'm no so happy about the price or the people I have to talk to if I need to contact them.



Completely agreed.  Plus, they are the only ISP I know of that actually gives their customers free speed increases.  I know of at least twice were they've sent out letters telling people Comcast had upgraded their internet speed to a higher speed free of charge.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2015)

2000MBPS... What are you running dual SFP lag to get those speeds or is this a bandwith cap?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 18, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Completely agreed.  Plus, they are the only ISP I know of that actually gives their customers free speed increases.  I know of at least twice were they've sent out letters telling people Comcast had upgraded their internet speed to a higher speed free of charge.


I remember when I suddenly went from having 50mbit to 105mbit. That was nice.


----------



## newconroer (Jul 18, 2015)

Must be a premium for bragging rights - being able to tell people you get 2000mbps, while they only get a measly 1000mpbs. Until of course they remind you that it costs them $40 a month for their service.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 18, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> That is because when you set a static IP in the router it stops sending DHCP requests to Comcast's DHCP server. Without request from your router to renew the IP lease, the DHCP server assumes you aren't using the IP anymore, and when the lease expires your IP is added back to the IP pool and given to someone else. This is how all DHCP works. If you want to keep your IP with Comcast(or any ISP) leave your router set to receive the IP via DHCP.



Yup.



newtekie1 said:


> Completely agreed.  Plus, they are the only ISP I know of that actually gives their customers free speed increases.  I know of at least twice were they've sent out letters telling people Comcast had upgraded their internet speed to a higher speed free of charge.



Hardly free, our Comcast bill over 8 years has has gone from $50 ( including  modem ) to $80 ( own modem + $10 discount). Speeds gone up for sure but we asked for none of it and conveniently don't offer a package that would be good for use.

Phone the reps up you can get a discount for sure if you not have a discount already as the reps gets commission for customers kept and nothing if you lose the client.

Which is funny as a few months ago our monthly charge was around $75 and we got a discount but prices went up too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 18, 2015)

This is what my company offers which is pretty well priced and other ISP's in the area do not have these speeds.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I remember when I suddenly went from having 50mbit to 105mbit. That was nice.



I already had 105Mbps when they did that, and funny enough I still got a letter saying my speed was upgraded. Instead my bill went down about $40 a month.



AsRock said:


> Hardly free, our Comcast bill over 8 years has has gone from $50 ( including modem ) to $80 ( own modem + $10 discount). Speeds gone up for sure but we asked for none of it and conveniently don't offer a package that would be good for use.



My bill has been pretty consistent, except when the promo would end. But I always call and get another promo put back on.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 18, 2015)

Meanwhile in my turf lol


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> Meanwhile in my turf lol
> 
> View attachment 66668



God damn you europeans...  How can America be the greatest country on earth when you keep undercutting our internet prices... Lol


----------



## Ikaruga (Jul 19, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> I agree. However that 2Gbit service uses 10G PON if I did my research correctly which is probably a much more feasible upgrade path from the HFC system we have now. In all seriousness, I don't really need more bandwidth. More could be nice however, I pay for 105/10 at ~75 or 80 USD a month and get this.
> 
> I've never lost service, it's rarely dipped below 100Mbps and best of all, I've almost never needed to call customer service short of changing modems or moving. I find people with the most issues with Comcast also have the most screwed up Coax wiring in their houses. You can't blame Comcast for that.
> 
> ...





newtekie1 said:


> Completely agreed.  Plus, they are the only ISP I know of that actually gives their customers free speed increases.  I know of at least twice were they've sent out letters telling people Comcast had upgraded their internet speed to a higher speed free of charge.



The thing is that if you look at the gigabit prices in the EU, you can find some offers for 35-50 euros, or even much cheaper in central-eastern EU, because there are gigabit optical/lan offers there for as low as 10-15 euros. Don't be mistaken, these prices already include a huge profit (yes even the 15 euro ones too), and these are not throttled or packet-shaped connections and you also won't get threatening letters if you download everything 24/7. 
I'm happy that you are satisfied with your connection, but if you look at from an EU perspective, then imho you are pretty much getting ripped off there.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 19, 2015)

Ikaruga said:


> The thing is that if you look at the gigabit prices in the EU, you can find some offers for 35-50 euros, or even much cheaper in central-eastern EU, because there are gigabit optical/lan offers there for as low as 10-15 euros. Don't be mistaken, these prices already include a huge profit (yes even the 15 euro ones too), and these are not throttled or packet-shaped connections and you also won't get threatening letters if you download everything 24/7.
> I'm happy that you are satisfied with your connection, but if you look at from an EU perspective, then imho you are pretty much getting ripped off there.


the problem is that overhauling of Comcast network is in order to support this speed on a large scale. You can put a lot more DOCSIS subscribers on a single 10GiB than 2GB PONs. The need for additional capacity would increase by a lot and there is an argument to be made that it costs money to expand that capacity everywhere (including more rural areas.) So yes and no. The price is steep but I would expect it to be more than if it had already been implemented on a large scale. I think the cost and installation should be half of what they want and I think that would be reasonable. I would even go so far to say that 1Gbit for half the price would be much more enticing. I would give up cable TV and pay the extra 20 dollars a month for that.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jul 19, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> the problem is that overhauling of Comcast network is in order to support this speed on a large scale. You can put a lot more DOCSIS subscribers on a single 10GiB than 2GB PONs. The need for additional capacity would increase by a lot and there is an argument to be made that it costs money to expand that capacity everywhere (including more rural areas.) So yes and no. The price is steep but I would expect it to be more than if it had already been implemented on a large scale. I think the cost and installation should be half of what they want and I think that would be reasonable. I would even go so far to say that 1Gbit for half the price would be much more enticing. I would give up cable TV and pay the extra 20 dollars a month for that.


I'm not really a fan of Docsis because the upstream speed is 1/10 of the downstream speed and it gets "dirty" quickly with lots of concurrent users, so I prefer FTTH, but to stay on topic, it's useless to have even 1GB nowadays, because there are only a few places on the interwebs where you can download/stream with such a speed, let alone use the web with a 2GB connection. And installation should be free of charge, really, what's next, you gonna pay for the box/modem too? My point is that you are paying way too much there, especially with Comcast (perhaps Google fiber looks near OK-ish for the average US wallet, but Comcast definitely doesn't)



AsRock said:


> Sick part i have not watched TV for about 5 years now.


 Same here except it's more then 11 years now. I canceled TV in early 2004 because I never watched it for years and it was wasted money.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 19, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> the problem is that overhauling of Comcast network is in order to support this speed on a large scale. You can put a lot more DOCSIS subscribers on a single 10GiB than 2GB PONs. The need for additional capacity would increase by a lot and there is an argument to be made that it costs money to expand that capacity everywhere (including more rural areas.) So yes and no. The price is steep but I would expect it to be more than if it had already been implemented on a large scale. I think the cost and installation should be half of what they want and I think that would be reasonable. I would even go so far to say that 1Gbit for half the price would be much more enticing. *I would give up cable TV and pay the extra 20 dollars a month for that.*



Thing is with Comcast you pay 15$ to have it how ever they can remove it but it will make your bill higher so it's cheaper to have than not to have.

Sick part i have not watched TV for about 5 years now.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2015)

I had a funny email today that my modem was needed to be upgraded for higher speeds, the higher speeds that they actually started over 2+ years ago which we did get a new modem back then.

So the email is some what 2 years late and i guess it would not stopped them charging us if we hadn't.


----------

